# CVVT system from HYUNDAI



## العقاب الهرم (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

اقدم لكم برنامج من شركة هونداى الذى يشرح نظام 





 بعد فك الضغط افتح الملف ستجد ايقونه باسم start افتحها واستمتع

حمل من هنا 35 ميجابايت

​


----------



## مصطفى ريان (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وايكم هذا الموضوع الممتاز بروابط ملفاته عن ال Variable Valve Timing
الرابط
Variable Valve Timing


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 فبراير 2009)

http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/02/variable-valve-timing.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع ..........................


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عفوا اخى الكريم


----------



## d_a_w_i (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف غاية فى الروعة ما شاء الله !!!
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العقاب 
ملف متميز ،و دائما سباق .


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (28 يوليو 2010)

expire thanksssssssss


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 يوليو 2010)

م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> expire thanksssssssss



تم الرفع من جديد
شكرا على التنويه


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العقاب الهرم بارك الله فيك على اضافاتك المميزة في ملتقى السيارات
اخي وجدت مشكلة في البرنامج وهي عند فتح ملف start يفتح عادي ولما اضغط على skip تأتي شاشة سوداء في ملف الفلاش ولا ياتي شي بعدها .. ايضا جربت فتح الملف وانتظاره بدون عمل skip ولكن عندما تنتهي المقدمة يوصل لنفس النقطة تأتي الشاشة سوداء ولا يظهر اي بيانات بعدها 
ما الحل اخي!!!


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 يوليو 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العقاب الهرم بارك الله فيك على اضافاتك المميزة في ملتقى السيارات
> اخي وجدت مشكلة في البرنامج وهي عند فتح ملف start يفتح عادي ولما اضغط على skip تأتي شاشة سوداء في ملف الفلاش ولا ياتي شي بعدها .. ايضا جربت فتح الملف وانتظاره بدون عمل skip ولكن عندما تنتهي المقدمة يوصل لنفس النقطة تأتي الشاشة سوداء ولا يظهر اي بيانات بعدها
> ما الحل اخي!!!



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى

 اولا لاحظت وجود ايقونتان بنفس الاسم ارجو فتح البرنامج من الايقونة التى حولها دائرة بالصورة ادناه






 اذا لم يعمل البرنامج جرب تشغيله على جهاز كمبيوتر اخر وبعد ضغط skip تاتى الشاشة ادناه









ارجو التجربة وافادتنا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سف في تاخري عليك اخي العقاب ولكن ظروف انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لفترات طويلة كانت اشد الأسباب.
اخي الملف اشتغل الحمدلله والخطأ كان من عندي كان فيه مشكلة في برنامج الفلاش ازلته واعدت تنزيله من جديد وتم عمل البرنامج الحمدلله
بارك الله فيك اخي وادامك ذخرا للملتقى ولاخوانك في قسم السيارات


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 أغسطس 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سف في تاخري عليك اخي العقاب ولكن ظروف انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لفترات طويلة كانت اشد الأسباب.
> اخي الملف اشتغل الحمدلله والخطأ كان من عندي كان فيه مشكلة في برنامج الفلاش ازلته واعدت تنزيله من جديد وتم عمل البرنامج الحمدلله
> بارك الله فيك اخي وادامك ذخرا للملتقى ولاخوانك في قسم السيارات



الحمد لله انه اشتغل
تحياتى لك


----------



## wisenada (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك...
جارى التحيل والاطلاع

تحياتى


----------



## م.علاء حميد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

> ملف غاية فى الروعة ما شاء الله


----------



## black88star (12 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكرين على المعلومة الممتازة 
عوآفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## adnan hashim (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

